# Amazon Prime members get more exclusives from NBC/Universal



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/subst/home/home.html/104-4398649-5617507



> Dear Customers,
> More exclusives for Amazon Prime members-we've just finalized a deal with NBC/Universal for _Grimm_ Season 1, _Suits_Season 1, and _Covert Affairs_ Seasons 1-2 launching today, and two new series: _Hannibal_ coming later this year, and _Defiance_early next year. Amazon Prime will be the exclusive subscription service for streaming all of these hit shows for the next 4 years.
> 
> We're also adding fan favorites like Smash, Eureka, Warehouse 13, and Alphas, and more kids' shows like Curious George andLand Before Time. Prime members are already enjoying The Hunger Games, just added in April, and our brand newAmazon Original Pilots, where your feedback will help us decide which shows we'll make into full seasons just for Prime Instant Video.
> ...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you get an email about this? The wording makes it sound that way. I never received one and am curious where ths info came from.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Did you get an email about this? The wording makes it sound that way. I never received one and am curious where ths info came from.


It was on their site the day he posted. It's legit.


----------

